# winter saugeyes



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

I know winter is a good time to fish saugeyes, i have heard Alum is a real good place to fish for them. i love catching saugeyes got my first this year and i was hooked lol but where can i go to get on some good eyes (i catch and realease) what bait do you use live or fake (i have heard jigs and minnow) got mine on a live worm have got alot on cranks. any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

what color jigs seem to work the best, im thinking white and black, also what sizw??
Thanks


----------



## Catmandoodoo (Jun 1, 2005)

Depends where your fishing at, how agressive the fish are, and at what depth, but Vib-E's(1/4 - 1/2), husky jerks(#12) Jigs(mostly 1/4, sometimes 1/8 or even 3/8, white, chartruse, orange, and yellow and sometimes black) and cranks. Live bait also works, just depends where your fishing and what the fish want. Seems if the water is loaded with shad, the live bait doesn't work all that well, just my two cents.


----------

